# Hitchhiking from the great Northwest



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Posted a thread looking for a trade, and along comes @Humphrey's Ghost. Little back and forth and I believe we agreed to a 4 stick trade.

Apparently it was a 4 cigar + 4 beautiful hitchhikers. I'd be lying if I said I knew what all of these were, but I sure am looking forward to putting fire to them.

Thanks Mark! A fine selection it is.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Well, to be fair I can count 4 cigars in that picture, in fact I can do it twice!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Well.... From left to center there are four...


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Way to go Mark. You just gave someone double vision 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Mark is notoriously bad at math.

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

If they taught cigar math in school, maybe my math grades would have been better lol


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

More like hitchhacker!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Great selection... I only see 4


----------

